# Spicy, Baked Pepper-Jack Mac!



## smhbbag (Jul 10, 2009)

Since I am utterly incapable of relaying or summarizing this recipe, I will simply say: make your baked mac and cheese, which is already wonderful, with a strong mix of pepper-jack cheese in the mixture you heat in the pan.

The little kick of flavor is not overpowering, but it complements the smooth creaminess of the final product perfectly. I thought I loved baked macaroni and cheese in the first place, but now I won't have it any other way!

If anybody is that interested, I could have my wife post the full recipe later. Now, she's at some girls-night-in with the wives in her Sunday School, and I'm stuck at home still drooling over a dish she made a week ago, lamenting the lack of leftovers. Even though I'm the _cause_ of the lack of leftovers


----------



## smhbbag (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm sorry I left such a teaser. My wife will post the recipe tomorrow


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Jul 11, 2009)

*Spicy Pepper Jack Mac Recipe*

This is not a completely original recipe--the base of it came from Betty Crocker, but I modified it to suit our tastes. I have to say this is hands-down the BEST homemade mac and cheese I've ever tasted, with unrivaled creaminess and flavor.

1 lb. pasta (we prefer mostaccioli or ziti)
1/2 c. chopped onion
2 tbsp. butter
2 tbsp. flour
1/8 tsp. black pepper
2 1/2 c. milk
1 c. shredded cheddar cheese
1 c. shredded American cheese (we just tear up singles)
1 c. shredded pepper jack cheese

1. Cook pasta and drain.
2. Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan, sautee the onions in the butter until they're soft (not brown). Stir in flour, pepper, and milk. Cook and stir over medium heat until slightly thickened and bubbly. Add cheeses a little at a time, stirring until melted and smooth. (At this point you can taste and add more of whichever flavor of cheese is lacking. For less bite, add more American cheese.) Salt to taste.
3. Pour over pasta and stir. Transfer to a 2-quart casserole dish.
4. Bake, uncovered, at 350 degrees for 25 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes before eating.

NOTE: This recipe is amazing the first time but gets a little dried out if reheated. If you're planning on eating it later (i.e.- for a potluck), wait to bake it until you're going to use it. If you're reheating leftovers, stir in a little milk and heat to restore creaminess.

Enjoy!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 11, 2009)

Yay--it's easy! I've looked at similar recipes, but they're always more complicated. 
Thanks!


----------

